# Fox Sports: NBA's top 50 players



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

From Fox Sports..
Full Article after the jump ->




> Source
> *Mike Kahn* / Special to FOXSports.com
> Posted: 10/25/06
> 
> ...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Howard was given this spot on the Top 10 Small Forwards list as well.....



> *10. Josh Howard, Dallas Mavericks: 26, 6-7, 210*
> Everybody noticed how Howard stepped up his game in '04-05, but the 15.6 pts, 6.3 reb., 1.9 ast., 1.15 stl., and .471 field goal shooting last year didn't begin to tell the story of what he did to help get the Mavs to the conference finals. What he did was a little bit of everything at both ends of the floor — most of all, he is their energizer. He struggled in the Finals, but it was his third season and he'll get better.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Spurs have 3 players in the top 50, with Manu coming in lowest at #36

Houston has 2 players, with TMac coming in lowest at #16

Phoenix has 3 players, with Amare coming in lowest at #21

Outside Dirk, JHo was the only player making the list, and he only came in at #42....

I think AJ has his hands full this year.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Then again, Team USA really sucks. 

It's all about the team chemistry, thats the way I'm gonna spin it anyways.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Garbage list, as usual.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

> 3. Kobe Bryant, Los Angeles Lakers 28, 6-6, 220: 35.4, 5.3 rebounds, 4.5 assists
> 
> His overall skills are without question, and the way he led the Lakers to a 3-1 lead over the Suns in the playoffs was very special to watch. But when it was there to win, he didn't do it. And it remains to be seen if Bryant's mental maturity will ever reach his basketball maturity.


I just wanted to take this opportunity to rip Kobe in public. 

When he put 81 on the Raptors - a classic - he embarrased himself by taking a bow, pounding his chest in front of the crowd. 

While that's no big deal to most (sad, because the sportsman is nearly extinct), I remember how Jordan would simply bow his head as he left the court after 3 quarters of awesome play. Gervin, Aguirre, Dantley, Bird, Olajuwon... none acted as immature as this kid. Hell, Lebron - given that he hasn't erupted like the aforementioned Bryant - at 21 and 7 years younger, would act like he's great.

Not like someone pretending to be great. Kobe, grow up. :|


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

bray1967 said:


> I just wanted to take this opportunity to rip Kobe in public.
> 
> When he put 81 on the Raptors - a classic - he embarrased himself by taking a bow, pounding his chest in front of the crowd.
> 
> ...


 I respect you as a poster, but I just mistook you for Duncan2k5 :nonono: Leave the man alone. Does it go without saying none of those guys ever had _81_, the ultimate great night?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> I respect you as a poster, but I just mistook you for Duncan2k5 :nonono: Leave the man alone. Does it go without saying none of those guys ever had _81_, the ultimate great night?


As you expected, somebody will bring up Wilt Chamberlain's 100 point game, so it might as well be me! :biggrin: 

Wait.... Wilt is not exactly a model citizen either.... :raised_ey


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> As you expected, somebody will bring up Wilt Chamberlain's 100 point game, so it might as well be me! :biggrin:
> 
> Wait.... Wilt is not exactly a model citizen either.... :raised_ey


Just wanted to clarify that the only reason I am making the above "model citizen" remark is because of Kobe's "incident" in Colorado....

:clown:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Just wanted to clarify that the only reason I am making the above "model citizen" remark is because of Kobe's "incident" in Colorado....
> 
> :clown:


I don't know how much of "the case" is in the back of people's minds when they view Kobe, but my point in my tirade is that people don't need the "the case" to see his immaturity...



> ...And it remains to be seen if Bryant's mental maturity will ever reach his basketball maturity.


Sorry _Dre_, but comments like Kahn's just light my fire. 

I love the game, and despise those who shame it by making themselves bigger than the game itself. That's playground conduct, especially coming from one (Kobe) who claimed to love the history of the game as he did.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

bray1967 said:


> I don't know how much of "the case" is in the back of people's minds when they view Kobe, but my point in my tirade is that people don't need the "the case" to see his immaturity...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I guess I see your point, but I disagree that pumping your chest and bowing after scoring 81 is somehow shaming the history of the game. If anything it's more amazing that he's able to physically exert himself like that after 81.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Over-celebrating will always be part of the game, but it is somewhat sad that there are so few classy players in the NBA or any professional sport for that matter. Like Bray mentioned, you never saw Jordan or Bird boasting like that. They were great, they knew they were great, they knew that anyone who watched the game knew that they were great, so there was no need to jump around and pound their chests just to remind people how great they were.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Ninjatune said:


> Over-celebrating will always be part of the game, but it is somewhat sad that there are so few classy players in the NBA or any professional sport for that matter. Like Bray mentioned, you never saw Jordan or Bird boasting like that. They were great, they knew they were great, they knew that anyone who watched the game knew that they were great, so there was no need to jump around and pound their chests just to remind people how great they were.


 Oh _please_...Jordan and Bird did just as much showmanship as anyone. Bird used to shoot and run back on defense before the shot dropped. He walked into the 3 point shootout locker room asking who wanted second place. Jordan shrugged after torching the Blazers, and pumped his fists or jumped around like crazy after every big buzzer beater. What made people love Magic so much could be considered showmanship..his (sometimes unnecessary) passing and his childlike vibrance oncourt make him loved, but let Kobe start smacking the ball twice before passing it. 

Stop with the double standards. The legends were maybe more subtle, but all of them were just as much if not more of showmen than Kobe.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Stop with the double standards. The legends were maybe more subtle, but all of them were just as much if not more of showmen than Kobe.


I will agree to disagree. :biggrin: 

Bird's cockiness was seen as "if you want him to shut up, beat him", and no one could. Magic and Jordan were winners...Kobe can't be blamed for becoming a one man show at times because of roster restrictions; I will simply say that because of his reputation, he needed to assume the position of humility after a show of athletic dominance.

This is based on the principle Jesus laid out when he explained that it is more honorable to wait to be called to the front than to assume you are worthy of the position.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

bray1967 said:


> I will agree to disagree. :biggrin:
> 
> Bird's cockiness was seen as "if you want him to shut up, beat him", and no one could. Magic and Jordan were winners...Kobe can't be blamed for becoming a one man show at times because of roster restrictions; I will simply say that because of his reputation, he needed to assume the position of humility after a show of athletic dominance.
> 
> This is based on the principle Jesus laid out when he explained that it is more honorable to wait to be called to the front than to assume you are worthy of the position.


 The initial Kobe hate IMO was in the same vein as Bird and Jordan. People hated them because they were just so damn good...it wasn't until recently that Kobe seemingly started taunting the haters by pumping etc. on court. He never did that during their finals run. I think the hate on Kobe grew to new levels when the Shaq feud escalated, as well as the Colorado thing.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> The initial Kobe hate IMO was in the same vein as Bird and Jordan. People hated them because they were just so damn good...it wasn't until recently that Kobe seemingly started taunting the haters by pumping etc. on court. He never did that during their finals run. I think the hate on Kobe grew to new levels when the Shaq feud escalated, as well as the Colorado thing.


It seems to be that way, in hindsight. 

Hopefully, his career high point wasn't the run with Shaq...if he could lead another band of brothers (at least) deep into the playoffs, perhaps that showing could dust off his reputation; too much has been focused on his off-court persona, and it's probably tainted the public's overall view of him. 

imo


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

bray1967 said:


> I just wanted to take this opportunity to rip Kobe in public.
> 
> When he put 81 on the Raptors - a classic - he embarrased himself by taking a bow, pounding his chest in front of the crowd.
> 
> ...


...Bray, I don't know what your point is exactly. I'd be pretty ecstatic too if I just put up 81 points. Was it wrong for Dirk to throw his arms into the air after defeating San Antonio?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

StackAttack said:


> ...Bray, I don't know what your point is exactly. I'd be pretty ecstatic too if I just put up 81 points. Was it wrong for Dirk to throw his arms into the air after defeating San Antonio?


 By Bray's logic, yes. Yes it was.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> ...Bray, I don't know what your point is exactly. I'd be pretty ecstatic too if I just put up 81 points. Was it wrong for Dirk to throw his arms into the air after defeating San Antonio?


There's a big difference between athletes - whether it be on the field, track, ice, etc. - celebrating victory over an opponent(s), and the individual stepping away from his teammates to shine the spotlight on himself. 

Now, if this had been just about anyone else in the league it would've been excused as exuberance; this however, was the one who had elevated himself as greater than those around him _since his rookie year._ 

I don't know the guy personally, so I can't say for sure; but there were guys on that '98 West team that wouldn't pass him the ball *for this very reason*.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

bray1967 said:


> There's a big difference between athletes - whether it be on the field, track, ice, etc. - celebrating victory over an opponent(s), and the individual stepping away from his teammates to shine the spotlight on himself.
> 
> Now, if this had been just about anyone else in the league it would've been excused as exuberance; this however, was the one who had elevated himself as greater than those around him _since his rookie year._
> 
> I don't know the guy personally, so I can't say for sure; but there were guys on that '98 West team that wouldn't pass him the ball *for this very reason*.


 You just admitted that you're only mad because it's Kobe. 

People wouldn't pass him the ball then because he was a rookie.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> People wouldn't pass him the ball then because he was a rookie.


A very stuck-up rookie - you remember that, right? 

Big difference.


----------

